
On the opening of the Power ISA, and the chilling effects of proprietary ISAs - UkiahSmith
https://www.devever.net/~hl/opening-power
======
CyberFonic
MIPS and RISC-V based working systems are relatively hard to come by for early
software porting. However, you can buy second-hand POWER-PC and Apple PowerMac
systems cheaply.

Will be interesting to see if a market for refurbished PowerPC systems will
emerge to cater to software developers.

